# Need transport from Pa to Va (dajeti2) -success



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 28, 2005)

I am sad to say that Micheal will be rehomed to Tina if I can get transport set up and made with in 2 weeks. Once I have transport lined up then we can have the date. If I can not get transport lined up with in 2 weeks I have another home set up for him if it does not work out here.
We have tried everything to help DJ with his allergies. I had found out that he had been sleeping on the couch due to his allergies. He has been trying everything for Micheal to stay but it is not helping.
It is not fair for Micheal not to be able to play with his daddy alot like he does with me, it is not fair to DJ if he can not spend alot of time with Micheal. I think it is best for him to go to someone that can give him a loving fun home that can get attention from every family member in the household. He begs to be let out when DJ comes in the room.
My heart is breaking so bad that I had been crying all night, was up all night very sick in the bathroom, can not eat, and all. I need uplifting support not downsizing hurt. I have tried everything and so has DJ. He is upset over this and upset seeing me like this.
Angel and Micheal.


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 28, 2005)

SPM,

I am moving to VA on Jan 23rd .. if you are able to get Michael to my house that morning I'd be more than happy to take him down with me..


----------



## Jenniblu (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about DJ and his allergies,Angel. Allergies are so unpredictable and candevelop or worsen suddenly. Promise you will still keep intouch with the forum, ok?

:tears2:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 29, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> SPM,
> 
> I am moving to VA on Jan 23rd .. if you are able to get Michael to my house that morning I'd be more than happy to take him down with me..


If someone could deliver him to you great. There is no way I can drive to NJ to you though.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 29, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote:*


> I'm so sorry to hear about DJ and his allergies, Angel. Allergies are so unpredictable and can develop or worsen suddenly. Promise you will still keep in touch with the forum, ok?
> 
> :tears2:


Yes I will stay cause Tina will have our baby.


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 29, 2005)

well if you can find a way to get him to NJ that morning my offer still stands to take him down with me..


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 29, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> well if you can find a way to get him to NJ that morning my offer still stands to take him down with me..


that would be great. Can someone at least take him to NJ from here either pgh I migth be able to convince dad to least drive me at least an hour if it works.


----------



## ChinaBun (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm really sorry to hear this, Angel. I know you tried all you could and that this is a last resort. Still I know it hurts you to do it. 

Nancy


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 29, 2005)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> I am sad to say that Micheal will be rehomed to Tina if I can get transport set up and made with in 2 weeks.




I think that's wonderful! He'll love being in Tina's care. You have my full support. I hope he can get there sooner rather than later. Bless Tina's heart for taking him. You'll be able to keep tabs on him.

-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 29, 2005)

I jsut felt that Tina is the right choice justlike you said months ago Carolyn. DJ and I cried together last night.He said that he did not want to tell me about him sleeping in theliving room so we can keep him. But it is just not fair.

Thank you all for understanding. But I am not going anywhere. You allare good people and good friends. I still want to learn about rabbitsincase there is someone who needs info.

Angel


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh, well. You've tried and now you know rabbits are not for you. You did the responsible thing by finding him a good home. Bless Tina for taking him. You know he'll have the best of care. 

At least you still can have this kind of rabbit:







Laura


----------



## BunnyMom (Dec 29, 2005)

Angel, my heart is breaking reading this sad news! I am so sorry for you.

I hope you are able to work everything out. Michael is such a sweetie and you're doing the right thing finding him a good home.


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 29, 2005)

Freddysmom and I have his trip covered from from Freddysmom's house to mine, we just need help getting Michael from Angel's house to Freddysmom;s. If any of you can help or know someone that can I would be so grateful.

Angel, I know how hard this is for you. Michael will be an awesome addition to our family. We are looking forward to the not so little guy's arrival.

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 29, 2005)

*Laura wrote: *


> Oh,well. You've tried and now you know rabbits are not for you. You did the responsible thing by finding him a good home. Bless Tina for taking him. You know he'll have the best of care.
> 
> At least you still can have this kind of rabbit:
> 
> ...





> I agree I am going to cuddle with her always. Micheal always greet her when he jumps on her bed.





> Also I really hope we find some one soon. WE are going to be moving as of Jan 1st through feb 1st. Micheal can not come with us to this new place at all. I am not backing down on this cause if it would nto work out in this new place for him then I would have to do it all over again.





> If you are a member to another rabbit forum can you make a post to find some one from me to Nj (freddysmom). Greatly appreciate it.





> Freddymom when you see him give him good cheek rubbin for me and let me know when you get him by taking a pic of him. I will be snapping pics like crazy until he leaves our arms.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 29, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Freddysmom and I have his trip covered from from Freddysmom's house to mine, we just need help getting Michael from Angel's house to Freddysmom;s. If any of you can help or know someone that can I would be so grateful.
> 
> Angel, I know how hard this is for you. Michael will be an awesome addition to our family. We are looking forward to the not so little guy's arrival.
> 
> Tina


Tina I am thrilled for you, Jer, and Dale. I bet Jer will be telling everyone at school next week by getting new flemmie Named Micheal.

Tina I hope you can get him trained to ride the stroller like Otis and Apollo. He is such a sweetie. When you walk by his cage he would stare at you until you let him out if not he will rattle his cage. I have a plastic container filled with blue seal show hutch brand new bag. I will steal the door up with tape so it wont fall out. You can keep the storage container that is used for food. If you want to give some to Freddysmom for transporting him to you that is fine as well. 

Thank you all for understanding and supporting our decisions.

Angel and Micheal who will be greatly missed by his parents.


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 29, 2005)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> *dajeti2 wrote:*
> 
> 
> > Freddysmom and I have his trip covered from from Freddysmom's house to mine, we just need help getting Michael from Angel's house to Freddysmom;s. If any of you can help or know someone that can I would be so grateful.
> ...


SPM,

How big is the container of food? If its relatively small I can take it no problem. But otherwise my car is going to be packed to the brim that day. If its a large bag, or if you want to ship anything to Tina .. I would recommend UPS ground .. thats how I am getting a lot of my stuff to VA ... it costs about $25 for a 50lb box and its delivered between3-4 days.


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 29, 2005)

I was wondering if you and Freddymom canPM where you located. That way I can get a general idea of where we need to get him to and try and set that leg or legs of the trip.

Angel will you be providing a carrier for him?

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah, He will have a carrier. Don't worry on that. I kept dad's big one, neighbors big one and a small one for the piggies.. I can just leave enough food for Micheal so Tina can mix it to her brand and give Jen or someone else the rest. Not a prob at all. Dan (mambo101) could probably use the food.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 30, 2005)

SPM, I am so sorry that you can't keep Michael,but you are right, it's not fair on either him or DJ if the allergies are that bad. At least you know that with Tina he has an awesome home, and you can keep up with how he is getting on.

Freddysmom, I think it's great of you to offer the transport, especially as you will be so busy. I hope someone can get him to you OK.

Jan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 30, 2005)

Allergies are so unpredictable. SLG suffers terribly from them, but one day something will tear her up and the next day the very same thing won't bother her at all...



Angel, I'm sorry you had to make this decision. I'm sure it was a difficult one. I'm certain knowing that Tina was there for Michael on the other end has eased your mind. Thisis avery giving thing Tina has offered to do. Speaking of which, Freddy's Mom is pretty incredible too! Moving isstressful enough without adding an extra rabbit to the load, and anunplanned stop! 

You guys rock! 

Raspberry


----------



## jessisdad (Dec 30, 2005)

soooo sorry:tears2: but at least you know hes going to be moved to a great home.





jessisDad


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 30, 2005)

I agree. I am feeling a bit better about this. Last night I did not bawl my eyes out at all. We are now moving like a maniac cause our apt we are in is actually stinking. So If I could get some one from Here to harrisburgh to stz somthing I think. lol she can take him to freddysmom in NJ on her way home to NY.

Thank you all for your loving caring support.

angel


----------



## Meganc731 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey guys, 

I just wanted to let you know that I'm in Leesburg VA and would be happy to help if needed 

Let me know!
Meg


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Megan!

Thanks for the offer!

If you wanted to do that, I would be going down I-95 .. the midpoint to meetwould be exit 57A which is about a half hour from you (according to yahoo maps) andthen roughlytwo hours for youto Tinas. Let me know what you think! 

(p.s. this would be GREAT b/c then Tina with her knee wouldnt have to be uncomfortable driving)


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 31, 2005)

Ok Micheal is going to Jen (Cirrustwi) forfostering until transport is set up. She is from Punxie Pa. I think shesaid that she maybe able to drive to Breezewood Pa I am not sure. Pmher Freddysmom and find out.

The reason Jen is fostering him now isbecause we have anemergency in our apt.We found a big sink hole in ourbasement, our window has fallen away from the ceilings, found lots ofcracks in the mater of 24hrs and our front porch is coming down. So wehave found a place and we wern't supposed to move until the end of themonth but becauseof this situation we decided to do it now.Micheal will be going to Jen eithernext fri or sat. He willstay at our apt that we are in now until we meet up with jen the reasonbeing is thatour new landlord knows that we have one dog and4 guinea pigs. But Ithink DJ is going to speak with him tosee if he is ok with Micheal coming into the new place for few days butItold DJ that I will stay at our old place until we meet withjen that way we are not moving him too much. Hopefully in the next fewdays I can get him used to the carrier so he don'tfeelenclosed.

Thanks all for your loving support I will stillbe here andIstill will be helping with the transport for Jen,freddysmom, and Tina.

Angel and Micheal


----------



## sfritzp (Dec 31, 2005)

If someone can get the Fuzzball from Breezewoodto Harrisburg on Jan 18th or EARLY on Jan 19th, I think I may - weatherpermitting - get him to Jersey - but I need to know where in Jersey heis going! 
The drop off (in Jersey) will have to be on Jan 19th. I'm sorry I can'tbe more flexible, but I am going to be hauling furniture in a 12 footlong van!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh wonderful one more transport at least for him then he is home.


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 31, 2005)

*sfritzp wrote: *


> Ifsomeone can get the Fuzzball from Breezewood to Harrisburg on Jan 18thor EARLY on Jan 19th, I think I may - weather permitting - get him toJersey - but I need to know where in Jersey he is going!
> The drop off (in Jersey) will have to be on Jan 19th. I'm sorry I can'tbe more flexible, but I am going to be hauling furniture in a 12 footlong van!


Id have to speak with my parents about Michael staying here for a fewdays (Its not my house). Also there is the issue of what hewould be housed in, litter box, food, water bottle etc. Get back to mewhen you can and I'll speak with my parents asap.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 31, 2005)

I can leave enough food, I have litter pan andwaterbottle if you need it if your parents allows you. Tell her thatyou are transporting him to Va and I is very important to us all hereand you too.

Thanks


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 1, 2006)

I will be off line for a few days until the newinternet is set up in our new place. Micheal will be coming to the newplace by tues until we meet Cirrustwi (Jen). I will try and check intomorrow before my pc gets packed away.


----------



## cirrustwi (Jan 2, 2006)

Ok, here's what's going from my end.I'm going to pick him up from Angel next Saturday. She isgoing to give me some NIC squares to house him and I would send somewith him along with his water bottle, dish, litterbox... Ican only do transport on weekends. I just can't take a dayoff of work right now, my health hasn't been great and I've beenmissing a lot or needing to take time for doctor's appointments, so anextra day just can't happen. I can travel with him toBreezewood or down near Wheeling WV depending on how he isgoing. I can to it on a Friday evening to Wheeling or aSaturday or Sunday to Breezewood. Otherwise, I'll look intojust taking a small vacation and taking him all the way to Tina'shouse. Shawn said he would go with me and we could rent asmall plane (he's a pilot), so we could make that work too, but itwould take longer to get that into the works.

Understandably, at this time of the year, all travel would have to be weather permitting.

Jen


----------



## sfritzp (Jan 2, 2006)

Well, for my part (Harrisburg PA to New Jersey -FreddysMom) - when I first offered, this was going to be a pleasuretrip, but now it has evolved to moving TWO people's possessions. I'mnow making a trip from Harrisburg to Framingham, MA and back Jan16 and17th with one person's stuff, then from Harrisburg to Upstate NY - witha side-trip to FreddysMom - on Jan 19th - with anotherperson's stuff.
This depends of course on the weather, and by next Monday we should know how that is going to play out.
I guess what I'm saying is, if someone else can do this leg, or getMichael in Breezewood PA from Cirrustwi, it might be good if I have aback-up, because my plans seem shaky already! And it's two weeks away!I expect it to change - as all my plans seem to do - many times beforeI start out!
Plus, my only being able to transport him on the 19th to FreddysMom isa problem for her, as she isn't going to VA until the 23rd. 
So - anyone have any ideas?


----------



## FreddysMom (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey guys .. spoke with my mom ... Michael cansay for the few days before I go down .. I have a spare cage I can digout .. its not the biggest of cages but not bad ... but I will needfood for him (if different than oxbow), a watter bottle and litterpan.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 4, 2006)

Ok, there has been a change of plan. Tina andjen has been notified. MeatHead is going to Ohio. She is picking him upfrom me tomorrow am. I am making a new post in a few mins. 

Thank you for trying to help and get this going.


----------



## FreddysMom (Jan 4, 2006)

oooooooo man! I was so excited about Michael coming here and me getting to meet him! :X

Regardless, I am sad you must let him go, but happy you have found agood home for him. If anything happens to change he is still more thanwelcome on my trek down to VA.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 4, 2006)

I'll let her know that. Even if you could nottransport him down but Tina will be the first pick if things fallthrough. She knows that I had him lined up to go to Tina until lastnight. She was shocked to hear about it and she could not sleep tooexcited.


----------



## sfritzp (Jan 4, 2006)

Again, I am very sorry you have to give the guy up 
And I'm happy his transport to a wonderful, happy home is about settled.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 4, 2006)

He settle nicely in her arms when we met. I know that he will be happy


----------

